# Making a spinal column mold



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

Does anybody have any suggestions on how to make a mold of a spinal column? (no ribs) I want to make candle holders out of them.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I am guessing you have the spinal column it self. If it were me I would be looking at either latex or silicons. Dragon skin from Smoothon maybe. With all the undercuts and such that is going to be a hard one to do.

http://www.smoothon.com/default.htm


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

If you don't feel like making them you could contact this place and see if they have any left. http://www.theorderofinitiative.co.uk/acatalog/Gothic-Wicca-Candle-Holder-4.html

or http://www.pay-less.nl/index.php?action=special_spec&cat_select=&sub_select=&prod_id=490


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

Hauntiholik,

Thanks for the links, that's the look I'm after. However, they're a bit pricey-especially after shipping. I was going to buy a spinal column model and try to duplicate it several times. I don't know how difficult it will be as I've never made molds before.


----------

